

Did you know you can create the periodic table in LaTeX? - JohnHammersley
https://www.writelatex.com/docs?snip_uri=http://www.texample.net/media/tikz/examples/TEX/periodic-table-of-chemical-elements.tex&splash=none

======
JohnHammersley
Although, having posted this, I'm not sure why an editable version is all that
useful...

